
Facebook’s Political Rule Blocks Ads for Bush’s Beans, Singers Named Clinton - moonka
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-28/facebook-s-ad-transparency-rules-caused-delays-for-advertisers
======
Eridrus
This should be completely unsurprising; the implementation of rules/laws is
always imperfect, even before you get into the challenges of doing this at the
scale of internet advertising.

